# Sloppy plunge



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

yes, BS i agree. I had a similar problem with my Frued. I talked to them on the phone and they agreed it was too much. They replaced the plunge base free of charge. It's not 100%, but I'd say 98%, which i can live with.

THAT response that you got is nonsense.


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

I was going to buy a plunge base for my new 1 3/4 hp PC but not now. Thanks for the Heads UP.


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

Nothing surprises me when it comes to Stanley owned brands..


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting the difference in experiences. I've owned a 895 for about 5 years now. I've never had any issue with either of the bases. I did have a problem with the motor but honestly there is a fair chance that was my fault for being too aggressive with the amount of material being removed at one time and yet Porter-Cable replaced the entire motor at no cost and with no questions asked. I didn't try and contact them on line though but rather called them. I was pleased that I actually spoke with a real person in short order and they took care of me quickly. I'm curious if your only contact with them was via e-mail or did you speak with someone?


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm with Greg. I have this router and have no problem with "lateral movement". It's done everything I've wanted it to. Over the years I've found Porter-Cable routers to be the most dependable overall. But everyone has different experiences which leads to differing opinions. Keeps it interesting.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Is this brand changing, as the megaparent company juggles the brand names? I don't know about the rest of you but I really depend on brand names to make many purchases. It is most exasperating when they reinvent themselves, especially if it is to a lower quality product. Seems to me, that someone said that Delta is going to be the premiere product, and PC is going to be a lower quality brand. Maybe that is what is happening.

By the way, I bought a Bosch 1617 EVSPK recently, it seemed to top all the reviews, that's why I bought it as an emergency replacement, and I have no complaints. I got more than I thought I was buying. No slop in the plunge, if anything it is a little tight.

Jim


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the review, I was considering this router very seriously.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Sawdust and rsmith,

I have subsequently been told that Black and Decker recently took over Porter-Cable. That may be behind this. I've had some really nice Porter-Cable stuff in the past too and this really bummed me out.


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

Festool. The first purchase will be your last.


----------



## ColonelK0rn (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to put this information out there. It does concern me when a manufacturer gives their customers a stock reply, especially one where you're questioning the quality of their parts. Considering that the parent company of B&D is behind their ownership, and the majority of their tools are sold at Walmart, it wouldn't surprise me a bit if their quality goes downhill as well.

My $0.02.


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

I have the old version of this plunge base, the one that had two columns of the same size. It has a lot of lateral movement, making it almost useless. When they came out with the new style base that has the single larger column I assumed they were doing this to correct the problem with the previous version and I had considered buying the new base to replace my old one. Now I think I'll just save up for a new router.


----------



## michstairguy (Jul 9, 2009)

I have experience with this router and compared to the old trusty 690 its a P.O.S. .I dont know where P.C. is coming up with their designs of their new tools but they are not what they used to be. Another good example of this is their newest circular saw the"MAG" what a piece of junk its not square it feels like a toy and the tooless blade changing mech on the nut is garbage. I have been in this field for 20+ years and have seen lots of awesome tools that last forever turn into nothing better than the 39 dollar specials with different enclosures. I have posted several comments on every msg board I belong to about Porter Cables decline they have definitely taken a wrong turn when it comes to quality control and engineering. It is a real shame that all of us serious wood workers are going to be forced to live with second rate crap unless we spend thousands extra on german or austrian machines. I dont own any Festool yet but if things dont change for the better I may have to start


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

I like my Hitachi its smooth and no lateral movement. It takes the many beatings give it daily.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

It a shame PC was my tool of choice 20 years back the stuff they put out now is just plan trash and it hurt to say this because I still have plenty of great PC tools in my tool chest.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a hitachi, a few very old porters, a Milwaukee and a bosch. I recently acquired a Festool EQ1400 (used) and am planning . Of all of them I have to admit the Festool is hands down the best quality - though each one has it plus's and minus's.

I have been hearing horror stories about the new Porter stuff and some of the new Delta. As I would never buy black and decker…craftsman…Ryobi..and the other "Weekend Warrior" brands. Don't get me wrong, I am not a tool snob…and those brands have their place for folks that do not make their living from their tools as I do…and they are great for those that use them occassionally or perhaps for someone to get used to prior to deciding on a higher value purchase.

I too get worried when I hear of these tool company mergers and acquisitions of other companies…especially when the buying company is one of the the "LOW" quality cheapo brands. Right now, it seems that Festool is getting my money for replacement items I am buying (I hate the hit to my bottom line…but I am tired of having to return junk…call tech departments…get replacement parts…etc…etc..my time is way too valuable to diagnose these companies quality control problems.


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the review I will not get one now thanks to you….Hope PC gets with it


----------



## AKWoody (Sep 28, 2009)

I am with some of the others here…. I bought this router about six months ago and mine has zero slop. I have been very happy with the purchase.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have had a PC896 pk for about 4 years now and have not had any problem whatsoever. No lateral movement or slop. I use it with the plunge base exclusively and am very happy with its accuracy. However, I expect a quality tool that is consistently problem free and it is sad to hear that others have these problems. I also have a Bosch 1617evs in one router table and a PC 7815 in my second table. I also have a Milwaukee for hand routing. Fortunately, all have been problem free. If I do have to replace the 986 I will most likely buy a Festool plunge router because they are always 100% top notch quality.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Greg,

I really wanted to own this tool. In my email to Porter-Cable I made it clear I loved the ergonomics of the design. I went to two different stores and all the models on display had the same problem. Its disturbing to learn that four years ago they made it right and now instead of quality they have a canned and false response to fend off the frequent complaints. I wonder if they have moved the manufacturing to a different country since yours was made?


----------



## jplhomes (Feb 4, 2010)

I have to agree with one of the posters. Although Festool is expensive the quality is impressive and you will have the tool forever. I have some festool that are over 10 years old and still preform like the day I bought them


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

mcase, you said "In short, it is an unacceptable wood working tool."

Then, you gave it two stars. I can understand one star since Martin requires one star before you can post a review. But, why two if the thing doesn't work and on top of that you got terrible customer service?

Best,


----------



## PennStateMountainMan (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello,
I'm was wondering if anyone could help me out ….I just purchased a Porter Cable Router Kit 895PK and wanted to make sure I have a quality product. I have read about three different series of plunge bases throughout the life span of the 800 series line. Here are a few questions??
1. Does the newest model have the vac through the post?


> 2. How do I know I have the current model


??
3. I want to check for slop with my dial indicator..Is the slop found on the opposite guide post?


> or is it so obvious that you can hold the bottom of the base and feel movement by flexing the top back and forth


----------



## RMR (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm sorry you have had problems with the 8931 but I'm happy to learn I am not alone. I bought an 895PK in 2006. I have used the fixed base a lot but had never used the plunge base, until now. The result was a disaster. Thinking it was 'the operator' I tried all kinds of things to eliminate the slop. While it improved slightly it is still too much for a close tolerance between the bit and the bushing.

Now I see PC has redesigned the plunge base. My question for mcase: I just want to make sure, is the base you are using the one in the picture? If so, I'm not going to bother buying an upgraded base for this thing. I'm going to the PC service center in Seattle tomorrow to see what they say.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

RmR,

The one I had (I returned it) was the current model as of two months ago. Unless they changed the design within the last few months the picture is of the current base. All the display models I examined also had the same obvious slop. You can see from Porter Cables response that they have a canned answer aimed at this problem. So I'm sure were not alone. Its too bad. I loved the design, but unfortunately the quality is pathetic. Let us know what the service center has to say. Best of luck. By the way, my Bosch plunge base has no slop. Neither does my big 3 1/4 hp Hitachi.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have had very good luck with PC routers but your not the 1St to complaint about the 893 all manufacturers have bad models but PC should take care of you.


----------



## RMR (Jun 3, 2010)

I went to the Porter Cable (DeWalt) service center in Seattle today and they replaced the plunge base, no questions asked. The version of the 8931 I had has identical columns. It is pictured on Amazon although I'm sure they aren't really selling that version. The replacement is the model mcase had a problem with. I can feel a very, very slight lateral movement in the secondary guide but *nothing* like the one they replaced. I was ready to get a Bosch, and still may, but I'll give the PC one more try. I still have serviceable remnants of the guide bushing and template I can risk. This was my first experience with plunge routing. I'm glad to now know it's not the operator.

I have always had good luck with PC, and DeWalt for that matter. I'm glad to see they stood behind this four year old base.
Bob


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

If anyone is interested I just added a video of my PC router's plunge action. Here is a direct link:

http://lumberjocks.com/PeteMoss/blog/16100


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you all for this valuable insight into the PC 895PK. I have had an 894PK on order at WC for almost a month until I found this review today (6/21/10). It sounds like it's 50/50 whether I would end up with a quality plunge base so I am opting out of purchasing the 894PK. Being the newbe when it comes to routers, I have listened to LJ advice and will be picking up the Triton 3 1/4hp instead. My local WC at least has the Triton in stock.

FWIW, I will be sticking this on a G1023RLW TS router extension wing (whenever my TS ships/arrives). Any head's up mounting advice would be appreciated here also. Thanks LJs.


----------

